# Starting a new life in Dubai?!?



## rach1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai, he hasn't accepted the job yet as it's a big decision to make for all of us, as we would all be relocating to Dubai from England. 
We have 8 year old twin girls as well so we want to make sure we make the right choice for all of us. I'm currently researching Dubai and what it's like and luckily found this app that seems like it could come in handy and hopefully some of you might be able to tell me what it's like for a young family to live here.

I would be grateful for any information about this.

Hope someone can help

Rachael


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

rach1981 said:


> My husband has been offered a job in Dubai, he hasn't accepted the job yet as it's a big decision to make for all of us, as we would all be relocating to Dubai from England.
> We have 8 year old twin girls as well so we want to make sure we make the right choice for all of us. I'm currently researching Dubai and what it's like and luckily found this app that seems like it could come in handy and hopefully some of you might be able to tell me what it's like for a young family to live here.
> 
> I would be grateful for any information about this.
> ...


Let me know what you wuold like to know!!

Basically Dubai is a good place for expats.. you will have good time..


----------



## rach1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well the job seems to include a good package, accommodation, cars, etc but I guess I'm more concerned about the children being happy and that they will make friends and there are things to keep them entertained when needed. 

Moving to a different country and not knowing anyone is a bit daunting too.


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

rach1981 said:


> Well the job seems to include a good package, accommodation, cars, etc but I guess I'm more concerned about the children being happy and that they will make friends and there are things to keep them entertained when needed.
> 
> Moving to a different country and not knowing anyone is a bit daunting too.


Things are really good here. 

There are British schools and many British expats so that should not be a problem to you or your kids. 

Everything is more adaptable for the children too. They will have lot of amusement parks, beaches .. many things.. 

If this is a good offer then opt for it. You will see the difference.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the kids will be fine! they will adapt far quicker than you!
We just moved out with a 7 year old and a 3 year old.
Now that school has started, they're having a great time, and meeting friends from all over the world. This is an opportunity they'd never have back home.
With any luck, they'll have lifelong friends in every corner of the globe.

As for cost of living, make sure the package covers education..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai Mall has shops.


----------



## rach1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah I can just imagine how the kids would soon fall in love with the place.
Like you say kids are pretty adaptable, I'll be the one left at home while the husband works and the kids are at school 😳

Yep the package does include education as well which I am pleased about as I've seen how much it can cost! 

So looks like I'll be spending my time in the mall 😀


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

rach1981 said:


> Yeah I can just imagine how the kids would soon fall in love with the place.
> Like you say kids are pretty adaptable, I'll be the one left at home while the husband works and the kids are at school 😳
> 
> Yep the package does include education as well which I am pleased about as I've seen how much it can cost!
> ...


Doesn't have to be the mall!!! We've been here 6 weeks now and with the kids all in school I'm thoroughly enjoying some child free hours, only swimming and cycling for now then as soon as my licence comes through I will be off finding some exercise classes, beach activities, but the mall will be last on my list for sure! We ae all thoroughly enjoying ourselves just now! Good luck with the move if you decide to go for it!x


----------



## rach1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

Tricktrack said:


> Doesn't have to be the mall!!! We've been here 6 weeks now and with the kids all in school I'm thoroughly enjoying some child free hours, only swimming and cycling for now then as soon as my licence comes through I will be off finding some exercise classes, beach activities, but the mall will be last on my list for sure! We ae all thoroughly enjoying ourselves just now! Good luck with the move if you decide to go for it!x


I'm pleased to hear that things are going well for you all!
If we do go ahead I'm sure we will find lots of activities to enjoy together and also alone. 

With regards to your driving licence, what exactly do you have to do?


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

rach1981 said:


> I'm pleased to hear that things are going well for you all!
> If we do go ahead I'm sure we will find lots of activities to enjoy together and also alone.
> 
> With regards to your driving licence, what exactly do you have to do?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

rach1981 said:


> I'm pleased to hear that things are going well for you all!
> If we do go ahead I'm sure we will find lots of activities to enjoy together and also alone.
> 
> With regards to your driving licence, what exactly do you have to do?


there are lots of posts on this, but.....

From the UK, it is just a straight swap for a UAE license. 
As soon as you are a resident, you HAVE to have a UAE license to drive. You cannot use your UK license.
to get this, you need:
r
esidence visa in passport
eye test
application for Emirates ID
application form
passport photos
410 dirhams in cash
your existing license
photocopies of all of the above
patience.

your husband should be in a position to get his license within a fortnight, once is visa is through (after medical etc)
you can't get your visa until he's got his, so you'll be a week or two behind him.
If you come on a visit visa, you can drive on your license until you go for residency. 
Your husbands Company should advise and assist on ALL of this. Really speeds things up.


----------



## rach1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> there are lots of posts on this, but.....
> 
> From the UK, it is just a straight swap for a UAE license.
> As soon as you are a resident, you HAVE to have a UAE license to drive. You cannot use your UK license.
> ...


Thanks ever so much for that info


----------



## shoeaholic (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm a newbie and in a similar position, although my husband has signed his paperwork today. He is coming out in November while I have decided to follow after Christmas with the kids, ours are 4 and 1. I've heard finding a place at schools can be hard, any tips from anyone or is this just heresay?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Shoeaholic.....finding school places can be hard and very much depends on your child's age. 

FS2 and Year 1 appear to be the busiest and hardest to get into (child ages 4/5)....,a lot of schools have even closed their waiting lists. You probably will be able to find a place, it just depends on which schools you like.


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm keen to know if you made move and if you did, your thoughts on dubai Now. I've been offered a job in dubai and excited but nervous about the move with my husband and Labrador. Will my dog be ok in dubai. Will we enjoy it?! 

Dawn


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Barnie13 said:


> I'm keen to know if you made move and if you did, your thoughts on dubai Now. I've been offered a job in dubai and excited but nervous about the move with my husband and Labrador. Will my dog be ok in dubai. Will we enjoy it?!
> 
> Dawn


You really need to sit down with your dog and have a heart to heart talk about his life goals and needs. Maybe he is in love right now with the neighbors poodle? The heart break would be more than he could bare maybe?


----------



## shezaa (Jul 27, 2013)

Dubai is a lovely place to live, here you will find every thing you need...


----------



## HarutoAbe (Aug 1, 2013)

Just make a right choice for your family at all, for everyone Dubai is a great place you really find everything you'll need. And I think English is primary language?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

The last two posts are as helpful as a chocolate tea pot


----------



## Nash000 (Apr 25, 2013)

vantage said:


> The last two posts are as helpful as a chocolate tea pot


But you can eat a chocolate tea pot!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Nash000 said:


> But you can eat a chocolate tea pot!


But it's awfully messy in the middle of summer.


----------



## Barnb0809 (May 22, 2013)

Barnie13 said:


> I'm keen to know if you made move and if you did, your thoughts on dubai Now. I've been offered a job in dubai and excited but nervous about the move with my husband and Labrador. Will my dog be ok in dubai. Will we enjoy it?!
> 
> Dawn


Hey my husband and I are coming out with our Labrador in September so if you fancy a play day let me know!

I have done plenty of research and the dogs should be fine. Barney was my biggest worry but I really feel he'll be happy here once he adjusts. If you have any questions feel free to ask. I know how daunting it can be.


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Definitely it's a date! I will be starting my job 1st November if not before. We have driven ourselfs mad researching the move. I'm sure we're going to love it. It's nice to know there are other Brits in the same position as us.


----------

